# Quack or Triv within KBG?



## peytoncurry (9 mo ago)

Hello,

First post here but long time lurker. Completely renovated my lawn last Fall. Roundup, torch, etc. and then seeded with Midnight KBG.

What I've gotten since then hasn't turned out in some areas and while I have some idea of what's going on, I'd like to get confirmation before taking any next steps.

I think these pictures look like triv but I always have a hard time distinguishing between that and KBG


And then I have a bunch of this, which I thought initially was quackgrass but aren't really sure after looking at dozens of pictures









And finally, I thought this was clumping fescue, but the purple has me thrown off







Thanks in advance for any input I receive. I've gotten far too critical with the lawn and it's made me obsessed 

Zone is 6b if that helps


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Not triv. Blades are too wide. Possibly bunching fescue, annual rye or quack


----------



## peytoncurry (9 mo ago)

Interesting. I've thought that the lack of clasping ruled out quack. But I haven't considered annual rye for those pictured in 2-5. Thanks!


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Pic 1 could be KBG. Then the ligule should be very short. I see KBG blooming here as well. Typical are the strong upright stems.

Pic 2-5 look very much like Poa trivialis. There is a visible ligule and clearly folded leaf. The underside of the leaf should be distinctly shiny for Triv. However, I increasingly observe rather dull undersides here, perhaps because of the severe drought. Important characteristic: The shallow roots. This makes it easy to pull out.

The last 3 pictures probably show tall fescue. I see here also sometimes a reddish coloration at the base of the stem.


----------

